# What is the Omicron Variant?



## Shero (Dec 18, 2021)

There appears to be some confusion regarding the nature of the Omicron variant. Some people show great surprise that fully vaxxed people can be infected with this strain. I offer this scientific explanation.

The threat from the Alpha and Delta variants is their *ability to replicate quickly.*

Once they are within their host (you) they are highly contagious. Both of these variants are associated with higher hospital rates and deaths.

The problem with Alpha and Delta is that* neither variant was good at escaping immune recognition*. Each of these two variants could cause occasional “breakthrough infections” in immunised people, and invade the first-line immune defence.

*Omicron is a different to the Alpha and Delta variants.* It does not rely on obvious and savage force like the Delta variant. It is a *“sneaker”*  variant. It sneaks through immune defences and can infect vaccinated people as well. This is because along the way, it acquired a number of* mutations in key regions of its spike protein.*

These mutations reduce the ability of neutralising antibodies to bind to it. As such, it spreads primarily by (re-)infecting previously immunised hosts.

The good news is ..... those that are fully vaccinated are able to withstand these mutations.

Bad news ...... the unvaccinated will wind up in ICU beds and die from it.

.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2021)

Thanks for the information Shero.  I knew from the beginning that there would likely be variants of the virus, and that the vaccination did not guarantee complete protection from a viral infection, but it offered the peace of mind that the infection would be less serious and not likely mandating hospitalization or resulting death.

My husband and I are fully vaccinated and boosted.  We are not in a panic about the Omicron variant, but feel very protected.  This is the pandemic of the unvaccinated, and yes, they will ultimately end up in ICU beds and die from it.  Hopefully we can move forward despite these deniers.


----------



## Shero (Dec 18, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks for the information Shero.  I knew from the beginning that there would likely be variants of the virus, and that the vaccination did not guarantee complete protection from a viral infection, but it offered the peace of mind that the infection would be less serious and not likely mandating hospitalization or resulting death.
> 
> My husband and I are fully vaccinated and boosted.  We are not in a panic about the Omicron variant, but feel very protected.  This is the pandemic of the unvaccinated, and yes, they will ultimately end up in ICU beds and die from it.  Hopefully we can move forward despite these deniers.



The Australian government have brought forward the time between 2nd vaccination and booster. So now my husband and I are told we can have ours in January. Can think of no better way to start the new year!


----------



## win231 (Dec 18, 2021)

Shero said:


> There appears to be some confusion regarding the nature of the Omicron variant. Some people show great surprise that fully vaxxed people can be infected with this strain. I offer this scientific explanation.
> 
> The threat from the Alpha and Delta variants is their *ability to replicate quickly.*
> 
> ...


What a valuable contribution!   Now that I know I'm gonna die, I better get my affairs in order.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2021)

Shero said:


> The Australian government have brought forward the time between 2nd vaccination and booster. So now my husband and I are told we can have ours in January. Can think of no better way to start the new year!


Sounds good Shero!  Both my husband and myself are fully vaxxed and boosted, over 65 and looking forward to a happy and healthy new year 2022.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 18, 2021)

I received my booster shot yesterday and a flu shot. I had some mild flu-like symptoms last night but I feel fine today.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 19, 2021)

Shero said:


> These mutations reduce the ability of neutralising antibodies to bind to it.


I watched an interesting discussion by four doctors on YouTube about Omicron.  They said that right now in the USA there is still the Delta variant, but as Omicron spreads patients will be coming into hospital and the doctors won't know if the patient has Delta or Omicron, which causes a difficulty about which treatment to use, because monoclonal antibodies will treat Delta but not Omicron.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 19, 2021)

I also watched a recent video on the Omicron variant. An immunologist said many labs are working on a vaccine for Omicron. They should have something approved in a couple of months he thinks. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> What a valuable contribution!   Now that I know I'm gonna die, I better get my affairs in order.


Yes I'd like the link to that wonderful article where it says the "unvaccinated will die."   

"Some people show great surprise that fully vaxxed people can be infected with this strain." 

There have been fully vaccinated breakthrough cases for months, so why is anyone surprised.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 19, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> There have been fully vaccinated breakthrough cases for months, so why is anyone surprised.


You keep saying that, but you never say the vaccinated have it much milder, with less hospitalization & less deaths.  Yes breakthroughs certainly exist which is why:

My son, the scientist, said it never should have been called a vaccine, that doesn't fit what it actually does.  I forgot what he said it should have been called, sorry!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> What a valuable contribution!   Now that I know I'm gonna die, I better get my affairs in order.


Nope, don’t bother, if your relatives have the same attitude as you there won’t be anyone to collect your stuff anyway.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 19, 2021)

Pepper said:


> You keep saying that, but you never say the vaccinated have it much milder, with less hospitalization & less deaths.  Yes breakthroughs certainly exist which is why:
> 
> My son, the scientist, said it never should have been called a vaccine, that doesn't fit what it actually does.  I forgot what he said it should have been called, sorry!


Sorry, I disagree, Joey had two vaccinations.  20% of the vaccinated have severe breakthrough infections.  Some of them die.  That’s still a lot of people.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 19, 2021)

It seems very compromised people with many health issues, are at terrible risk.  One TV doctor said 80% of vics are old people.  No cure for death far as I know.  Not being facetious, as I have many health conditions and am an old 72.  Whom does the bell toll for?  Thee & me eventually.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 19, 2021)

According to a recent study, the vaccine is 30% effective against contracting omicron and 70% effective at preventing serious illness if you do contract it. In breakthrough cases, the vaccinated are far less likely to spread the virus.

Of course, these studies aren't under controlled conditions, so they're just estimates. Still, you're much better off being vaccinated.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 19, 2021)

I have both of my jabs and I'm getting my booster during the week of January 10th.  I'm totally with Alfred E. Newman when it comes to worrying or being scared about this new pandemic:


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 19, 2021)

The simple truth is that all successive variants of the original Covid 19 will be less virulent and more transmissible. It's like...you know...science. The only question now is how less virulent and, of course, how much more transmissible? Well, it looks like South Africa has answered at least one of these questions publicly.

South Africa ministers announced the country is moving to stop contact tracing and quarantining of Omicron contacts. Healthcare experts discovered the Omicron is so weak that they do not need to trace the Omicron variant among the people.


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2021)

If this virus keeps mutating, we will never be rid of it and have to keep getting new vaccines every few months.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 19, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> The simple truth is that all successive variants of the original Covid 19 will be less virulent and more transmissible. It's like...you know...science. The only question now is how less virulent and, of course, how much more transmissible? Well, it looks like South Africa has answered at least one of these questions publicly.
> 
> South Africa ministers announced the country is moving to stop contact tracing and quarantining of Omicron contacts. Healthcare experts discovered the Omicron is so weak that they do not need to trace the Omicron variant among the people.


Our health experts disagree and say there is no difference between Delta and Omicron in terms of illness, and since I don’t live in Africa, I am “going” with the opinion of our experts.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Dec 19, 2021)

Looks like South Africa is telling the truth.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 19, 2021)

Lawrence00 said:


> Looks like South Africa is telling the truth.


It certainly looks promising, very exciting!  One doctor I was watching on YouTube said the average age in SA patients was 35 yrs old, so he felt we needed to wait and see what happens when it hits a nursing home here.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 19, 2021)

Pepper said:


> You keep saying that, but you never say the vaccinated have it much milder, with less hospitalization & less deaths.  Yes breakthroughs certainly exist which is why:
> 
> My son, the scientist, said it never should have been called a vaccine, that doesn't fit what it actually does.  I forgot what he said it should have been called, sorry!



"You keep saying that, but you never say the vaccinated have it much milder, with less hospitalization & less deaths."

Do they?  Ever stop and think that if they were not vaccinated they might also have a milder case with less hospitalization and deaths?

Not every Covid case leads to hospitalization and death.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 19, 2021)

Shero said:


> There appears to be some confusion regarding the nature of the Omicron variant. Some people show great surprise that fully vaxxed people can be infected with this strain. I offer this scientific explanation.
> 
> The threat from the Alpha and Delta variants is their *ability to replicate quickly.*
> 
> ...



Sources please.  Scientific if possible.


----------



## Shero (Dec 19, 2021)

The Omicron variant spreads 70 times faster than Delta.

There is every possibility that Omicron and Delta could team up to make a *“super variant.”*

This is why vaccination and booster are imperative.
.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Dec 19, 2021)

Hoping it is well on it's way to common cold status.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 19, 2021)

Shero said:


> There is every possibility that Omicron and Delta could team up to make a *“super variant.”*
> 
> .



I saw that a few days ago.  Source:  Moderna executive Paul Burton.


----------



## Shero (Dec 19, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I saw that a few days ago.  Source:  Moderna executive Paul Burton.



Aww, clever girl !!


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 19, 2021)

Lawrence00 said:


> Hoping it is well on it's way to common cold status.



The Omnicron variant may very well be moving us from pandemic to endemic if the global spread follows South Africa's data of mild symptoms, low hospitalizations.   The next best set of data is coming from South Northamptonshire UK where Omnicron variant cases first surged in the UK but hospitalizations haven't surged.

.


----------



## win231 (Dec 19, 2021)

Shero said:


> The Omicron variant spreads 70 times faster than Delta.
> 
> There is every possibility that Omicron and Delta could team up to make a *“super variant.”*
> 
> ...


Yes, the Omicron & Delta could team up.  I heard viruses love to team up & create super variants.
How do you think I became a Super Variant?


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> What a valuable contribution!   Now that I know I'm gonna die, I better get my affairs in order.


Better get your will in order, Win.  Let me know where the Shiva services are being held so I can attend.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 20, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Do they?  Ever stop and think that if they were not vaccinated they might also have a milder case with less hospitalization and deaths?
> 
> Not every Covid case leads to hospitalization and death.


I can prove my assertion; you can't prove yours @Becky1951


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 20, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I can prove my assertion; you can't prove yours @Becky1951


Ok, prove how many unvaccinated positive cases were never hospitalized.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> If this virus keeps mutating, we will never be rid of it and have to keep getting new vaccines every few months.


Yes!  This is WONDERFUL news for the drug companies that belong to Fortune 500.  eg:  Pfizer Drug Company.  A real cash cow for them!


----------



## Shero (Jan 12, 2022)

*The World Health Organization has warned that half of Europe will have caught the Omicron Covid variant within the next six to eight weeks.*

Dr Hans Kluge said a "west-to-east tidal wave" of Omicron was sweeping across the region, on top of a surge in the Delta variant.

The projection was based on the seven million new cases reported across Europe in the first week of 2022.

The number of infections has more than doubled in a two-week period.
.


----------



## Shero (Jan 12, 2022)

*Covid News: U.S. Hospitalizations Break Record as Omicron Surges*

U.S. insurers must cover eight at-home tests each month, the Biden administration says.

The number of Americans hospitalized with Covid-19 has surpassed last winter’s peak, underscoring the severity of the threat the virus continues to pose as the extremely contagious Omicron variant tears through the United States.

As of Sunday, 142,388 people with the virus were hospitalized nationwide, according to data from the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, surpassing the single-day peak of 142,315 reported on Jan. 14 of last year. The seven-day average of daily hospitalizations was 132,086, an increase of 83 percent from two weeks ago.

The Omicron wave has overwhelmed hospitals and depleted staffs that were already worn out by the Delta variant. It has been driven in large part by people younger than 60. Among people older than 60, daily admissions are still lower than last winter.

The hospitalization totals also include people who test positive for the virus incidentally after being admitted for conditions unrelated to Covid-19; there is no national data showing how many people are in that category.
.


----------



## Shero (Jan 12, 2022)

Just to offset all of this bad news for the anti- vaxxers -  some music to cheer them up!


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 12, 2022)

Thank goodness today's CDC Omnicron data shows the variant is much milder.   That plus its increased transmissibility could very well result in herd immunity that moves us out of the pandemic.


----------



## win231 (Jan 12, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Nope, don’t bother, if your relatives have the same attitude as you there won’t be anyone to collect your stuff anyway.


No, my relatives don't have the same attitude as I do, but after they got sick, they wish they did.


----------



## Shero (Jan 12, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Thank goodness today's CDC Omnicron data shows the variant is much milder.   That plus its increased transmissibility could very well result in herd immunity that moves us out of the pandemic.


 Annie, why repeat something we all already know 
Making assumptions about "herd immunity" is futile.
Even scientists do not know that.
.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 12, 2022)

Shero said:


> Annie, why repeat something we all already know
> Making assumptions about "herd immunity" is futile.
> Even scientists do not know that.
> .


Repeating good news about Omicron being much milder is worth repeating.

Anyone with commen sense knows after having Covid you have immunity, as fast as Omicron is spreading enough people will have immunity. Thus herd immunity.


----------



## win231 (Jan 12, 2022)

Shero said:


> Annie, why repeat something we all already know
> Making assumptions about "herd immunity" is futile.
> Even scientists do not know that.
> .


Yeah!  Ain't she got nerve?


----------



## Shero (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Jan 12, 2022)

Shero said:


>


Monthly shots would be better.
Daily shots - even better.


----------



## Shero (Jan 13, 2022)

Prime Minister Justin Trudeau says “incentives and strong measures” have worked in the fight against COVID-19, weighing in on Quebec’s proposed tax on unvaccinated residents.

Speaking to reporters on Wednesday during a pandemic update, Trudeau said Ottawa is reviewing Quebec’s plan to penalize those without a medical exemption with a financial levy “with interest” and is awaiting more details from the province.

“As we’ve said, incentives and strong measures, whether it’s vaccine passports, whether it’s requirements for travellers, whether it’s the requirement for public servants to be fully vaccinated, we have taken very strong measures in the past and they have worked in terms of keeping Canadians safe,” he said.


----------

